# ثلاث طلبات تعبدية واربعة طلبات توسلية فى الصلاة الربانية



## khalafmakary (11 أغسطس 2010)

ما اروع هذا النموذج الذى علمنا اياه شخص ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد فى كنيسته



ثلاث طلبات تعبدية يليها اربع طلبات توسلية





اولا الطلبات التعبدية.

«ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض»

1- »ليتقدس اسمك«

والاسم كناية عن الشخص. فنحن نبدأ صلواتنا، أول ما نبدأ، بتقديم التمجيد والتعظيم لاسم إلهنا الكريم. هذه هي الغاية العظمى وكل ما عداها تابع لهـا في الأهمية. فنحن لا نطلب ما نطلب لكي ننفق في لذاتنا (يع4: 3)، بل ليتقدس اسم الآب وليتمجد ويكرم. والمسيح هو قدوتنا في هذا (يو12: 28).

2- »ليأت ملكوتك«

فبعد أن نعلن السبح لاسمه، نطلب بخصوص ملكوته. وهو عين ما قاله المسيح لتلاميذه بعد ذلك «اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم» (مت6: 33).

والملكوت المشار إليه هنا هو ملكوت الآب. ونحن نعلم أن هذا الملكوت سوف يأتي عندما يظهر المسيح بالمجد والقوة للعالم، وسيظهر المؤمنون معه، ويضيئون معه كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم (مت13: 43)، فيملكون معه على الأرض ألف عام، تمهيداً للملك الأبدي.

3- »لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض«

فما لم يأت ملكوت الآب ستظل الأرض مسلَّمة ليد الشرير، وستظل إرادة الشيطان وإرادة الإنسان تفسدان الأرض. لكن لا بد أن يأتي المسيح ليملك. وما أسعده عصراً عندما يملك المسـيح فتنفذ مشيئة الله على الأرض تماماً كما هي الآن منفذة في السماء. فنحن نعرف أن جند السماء يتصفون بالطاعة الكاملة لله «ملائكته المقتدرين قـوة، الفاعلين أمره عند سماع صوت كلامه» (مز103: 20). أما علـى الأرض فيقول النبي وصفاً لأيامنا الشريرة هذه «يُرحم المنافق ولا يتعلم العدل. في أرض الاستقامة يصنع شراً ولا يرى جلال الرب» (إش26: 10). لكن سيأتي وقت الفرج قريباً عندما يملك المسيح. ونفس النبي يقول «حينما تكون أحكامك في الأرض يتعلم سكان المسكونة العدل» (إش26: 9).

لاحظ ترتيب الطلبات: فالمؤمن عندما يقول «ليأتِ ملكوتك» فهو يفعل ذلك لأنه سبق وطلب أن يتقدس اسم الله. وما الذي يمنع أن اسم الله العظـيم يتقدس سوى أن الخطية قد ملكت، وأن الشيطان لا زال يعربد في الأرض؟! لهذا تبع طلبته الأولى «ليتقدس اسمك» بالقول «ليأتِ ملكوتك»، عندما يأتي هذا الملكوت، عندئذ ستكون مشيئة الله متممة على الأرض تماماً كما هي متممة الآن في السماء.

بعد هذه الطلبات الثلاثة التعبدية، تأتى الطلبات الأربعة التالية وهى طلبات توسلية فيقول 

«خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم، واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا، ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير»

لقد كانت الطلبات السابقة مشغولة بالله أبينا، فاستخدم لذلك ضمير المخاطب ثلاث مرات : فيقول «اسمك»، «ملكوتك»، «مشيئتك». أما الطلبات الأربعة التالية فهي تخصنا نحن، فيستخدم ضمير المتكلم خمس مرات فيقول: خبزنا، أعطنا، اغفر لنا، لا تدخلنا، نجنا.

ثم لاحظ أن المُصلِّى يتكلم بصيغة الجمع مشركاً إخوته معه في الصلاة ذاكراً إياهم أمام عرش النعمة. فلا توجد في الصلاة أنانية.

الطلبة الأولى: »خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم«

فالمؤمن يعتمد على الله حتى في إعوازه الضرورية. وهذه الطلبة تمثل طلبنا لكافة الإعواز الخاصة بالجسد، أو إن شئت كافة الإعواز الزمنية. لكن لاحظ أنه لا يطلب شيئا للترفيه والتنعم، بل يطلب الحاجة الضرورية فقط «خبزنا كفافنا». كما أنه لا يطلب لكي يكنز، بل لاحتياج اليوم فحسب.

الطلبة الثانية: »واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا«

ولأن الكلام في هذه الصلاة موجه للآب، فالغفران المقصود هنا هو غفران الآب لأولاده ليتمتعوا برضاه الأبوي، وليس المقصود الغفران الأبدي الذي يحصل عليه المؤمن الحقيقي فور إيمانه القلبي بالمسيح كقول الرسول بطرس «لـه يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به، ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا» (أع10: 43).

والرب بعد أن ذكر هذه الصلاة النموذجية عاد من جديد لهذه النقطة بالذات نظراً لأهميتها إذ قال «فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم أيضاً أبوكم السماوي. وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضاً زلاتكم» (ع14،15). ثم عاد الرب ليؤكد على هذا المبدأ أيضاً في مثل العبد الشرير الذي ذكره في متى 18: 21-35 حيث ختم المثل بالقول «فهكذا أبى السماوي يفعل بكم إن لم تتركوا من قلوبكم كل واحد لأخيه زلاته» فالمسيح لم يـأت فقط ليصالح الإنسان مع الله، بل ليصالحه مع أخيه الإنسان.

والطلبة الثالثة: »لا تدخلنا في تجربة«

فكأن المؤمن بعد أن طلب الغفران بالنسبة للماضي وأخطائه، فإنه طلب النجاة بالنسبة للمستقبل وأخطاره، شعوراً منه بالضعف في ذاته.

والكتاب المقدس يحدثنا عن نوعين من التجارب، تجارب يأتي بها الله لامتحان إيماننا، وعنها يقول الرسول يعقوب «احسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة» (يع 1: 2) ثم تجارب أخرى شـريرة، وعن هذه يقول الرسول يعقوب أيضا «لا يقل أحد إذا جُرِّب إني أُجرَب من قبل الله، لأن الله غير مجرَّب بالشرور وهو لا يُجرِّب أحداً» (يع1: 13) فإذا فهمنا هـذا يبقى السؤال: كيف يطلب المؤمن من الله أن لا يُدخله في تجربة؟ عن أي من هذين النوعين يطلب المؤمن؟ فواضح أن النوع الأول لا يمكن أن يكون المقصود لأنه نوع يستلزم من المؤمن الشكر عليه إذا جاء، والنوع الآخر لا يمكن أن الله يأتي به للمؤمن أصلاً.

المعنى البسيط الذي يحل هذا الإشكال هو أن المؤمن يطلب من الله أن يحفظه من إرادته التي تضعه في مكان التجربة «لكن كل واحد يُجرَّب إذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته» (يع1: 14). فيطلب المؤمن الحفظ من فخاخ وشراك العالم الكثيرة التي بدون حفظ الآب للمؤمن لا يمكنه بمفرده أن ينجو منها.

والطلبة الرابعة: »لكن نجنا من الشرير«

والشرير هو الشيطان. فالمؤمن لا يشعر بضعفه فقط أمام التجربة فيطلب الإنقاذ منها، بل يعلم قسوة وشراسة العدو، وأفكاره من نحو المؤمنين، فيطلب من الله أيضاً الإنقاذ منه باعتـباره مصدر الشرور. نعم إن الله قادر أن يحفظنا من الشر والتجربة، فإذا وقعنا فيهما فإنه قادر أن يخرجنا وأن ينقذنا.

وكما بدأت الصلاة بتمجيد الله، فإنها تختم أيضا بها، فيقول« لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد» وعبارة «لك الملك» تعنى أنك مطلق السلطان في خليقتك، بل وفينا نحن أيضا. وتعنى أن الله يُعطى كملك، ويخلص كملك لا نظير له. وعبارة «لك القوة» تعنى أنه لا شيء يقف أمام مشيئتك، كقول أيوب «قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر» (أى42: 2) ثم إن عبارة «لك المجد» تجدها على لسان القديس دائما الذي يحس أنه لا يستطيع مهما قال أن يعطى لله المجد الذي هو جدير به.

ثم تختم الصلاة بالقول «آمين» وهى كلمة من أصل عبري تستخدم في نهاية الصلاة بمعنى استجب أو ليكن كذلك. و في العبادة في الكنيسة يتوقع الرسول أن كل الحاضرين في الاجتماع ينطقون بها في آخر الصلاة أو الشكر، حتى العامي وغير المؤمن أيضاً (1كو14: 16)، فكم بالأحرى ينبغي أن ينطق بها جميع الإخوة والأخوات. «ويقول جميع الشعب آمين» (تث27: 15-26).

حقا إنها صلاة نموذجية عظيمة أعطاها المسيح لنا لننسج صلواتنا على منوالها


----------

